# 2015 DVC Dues rates beginning to roll in ...



## rhonda (Nov 8, 2014)

Two links on Disboards.com of interest:

a) Link to DVC Dues History

b) Link to Discussion of 2015 Dues rates as they arrive


----------



## littlestar (Nov 9, 2014)

Thanks!  Haven't received our notice yet for SSR, but should be any day.


----------

